# Neon Tetras FOR SALE!



## Peri (Apr 17, 2011)

Selling four neon tetras. The genders are unknown. I originally got all four for 15. I'm willing to sell them for 12. Pick up in Brampton. They are currently living in a 20 gallon community tank. Very active. Beautiful colors.


----------

